# Naturea brand



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all! Does anyone of you know NATUREA dog food? It´s a Portuguese brand made in great britain and it has more or less the same formulas of Orijen or acana grain free. It don´t understand much about what kind of ingredients should or should not be on a large breed dog food, so i was wondering if someone could help me with this issue. 
It´s website is www.natureapetfoods.com and the bag for large breed puppy is NATUREA GROWTH.

Look forward hearing from all of you!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

They don't list maximum and mininum for calcium and phosphorous, but the levels seem fine for a large breed puppy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I find it amusing that they have a whole page explaining why dogs are carnivores and carnivores eat only meat, bones, and organs then they turn around and include over 20 plant based ingredients in their kibble. :smile:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I find it amusing that they have a whole page explaining why dogs are carnivores and carnivores eat only meat, bones, and organs then they turn around and include over 20 plant based ingredients in their kibble. :smile:


But don´t dogs eat plants? My BRT eats several kinds of plants when i take it to country side. There are some plants , like the one we call here in Portugal "Liontooth", that when my dog sees it, he starts digging and then he eats it´s roots. 
But my questionis is what do you guys think about this kibble ,considering other known quality brands, looking at its ingredients? I´m asking this because Orijen LBP is highly expensive in Portugal ($101 for a 24,7Lb bag) and i want to add a quality kibble to my dog´s BARF diet (this diet costs in Portugal $6,5 per 2.2Lb :frown. So, before my bride kills me because of the money i spend with my dog, i would like to know if someone out there has a better solution for my dog without loosing quality in its feeding, please:smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> So, before my bride kills me because of the money i spend with my dog, i would like to know if someone out there has a better solution for my dog without loosing quality in its feeding, please:smile:


Have you looked into raw? *cough* I spend less than half of what I did on kibble now that my dogs are on raw.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Have you looked into raw? *cough* I spend less than half of what I did on kibble now that my dogs are on raw.


Thanks for the tip, I already gave my dog raw, but he gets very thin. I know thin is good, but he gets really extra thin! It seems like he doesn´t build much muscle on pure raw feeding, and its fur get very soft and looses it shine ( i know it may sound strange, but it´s true). With BARF and Orijen he became a very strong puppy with excelent muscle buildup.


----------

